# Please Pray For My Sweet Eva..



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

...she is due at 3pm this afternoon for another liver panel...I am nervous about it but she is doing just great!! She is silly, playful, and happy..her eyes glisten and her coat shines...I just pray that her numbers are down..she has been doing well on the Denamarin and her homemade diet which is very nutritious and has other supplements in it for the liver.. thank you...


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sending prayers for sweet little Eva...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying for good results! rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be praying for that sweet little girl!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, my prayers and hugs are with you and Ava. :hugging:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Praying for good results today!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Of course we'll be praying for Eva!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers said!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

April wasn't aware that little Eva was having liver issues. I will be praying that her numbers have improved. Wishing you the best!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

rayer: Eva, you make your Mommy and your aunties so happy. I just know we will be happy to hear good numbers from your test today. :wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Praying for good results...


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Prayers for Eva and her worried Mommy.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for good test results for Eva.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

aprilb said:


> ...she is due at 3pm this afternoon for another liver panel...I am nervous about it but she is doing just great!! She is silly, playful, and happy..her eyes glisten and her coat shines...I just pray that her numbers are down..she has been doing well on the Denamarin and her homemade diet which is very nutritious and has other supplements in it for the liver.. thank you...


April, my prayers are with you and darling Eva.

You might have read my thread in October about Snowball's liver enzymes being up, too. Everything seemed to be wrong ... but, he is doing great now. He, too, is on Denamarin and a home cooked diet. And, although the GGT level on his last lab tests were still up a little bit in December, they had gone way down from the initial testing ... and, all the other lab results went back to normal. His appetite, especially since being on Denamarin is wonderful!! And, he is very playful and he looks great. So, I think your Eva will be okay, too.

If you have any questions about all Snowball's testing, etc ... Please feel free to PM me or we can talk on the phone.

Hugs and love.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending prayers for Eva, April. :grouphug: Do you know when they'll get results?


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

Prayers said for Eva and Mommy.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Paws crossed and head bowed!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Praying for good new!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hugs and prayer and good thoughts for Eva!!!!! I'm so glad she is acting her silly self . :hugs: to you, April!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- you know that all of Eva's SM Awnties are there with you in spirit. Sending lots and lots and lots of prayers for our special little girl. And hugs to you. If I could, I would send you some anti-anxiety pills too 'cause I know you must be on "pins and needles" to get the results.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Fingers crossed for good results today.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Prayers FOR Eva.*
*Nickee**


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Sending hugs and prayers for Eva!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I always keep sweet Eva:wub: in my prayers. Hoping for good news.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying for you all.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending prayers for your baby.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I just said a little prayer for Eva. I'm glad she has been doing as well as can be. Hope the blood panel comes out with good results! Hugs to you and Eva.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope all goes well for the sweet little girl.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*Good News?*

Eva's numbers are coming down.. She was at 335 on her ALT, it is now 326...her platelets were 105 and they are up to 118. Her weight is down to 4.8 from 5 pounds..I am disappointed that the ALT has not come down more but Dr. Fennell said she was pleased..it has only been 5 weeks since we started the Denamarin and the new diet. She said it can take 3 months or longer...the new diet has caused some weight loss, so I need to feed her more. She will remain on the Denamarin and the homemade diet. Without knowing definitively 100%, she believes Eva has MVD and a very tiny shunt...they can have both...in her case, it is treated medically.. she said when a shunt in a 4-5 pound dog is that small, they may never find it, and even if it was found, she would still have to be treated medically. Dr. Fennell said that she will have to be monitored, but that she should live a normal life...we'll check her again in 3 months...thank you for your prayers..:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- the good news is that Eva's numbers are moving in the right direction. It may not be as quickly as we would like, but apparently, according to your Vet, it is a reasonable rate of improvement.:aktion033::aktion033:

Of course, prayers are continuing for our little Evita. rayer:rayer:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!! I am so glad that she is doing better and is expected to live a normal life. How wonderful. You must be so relieved.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, I know you were hoping for better numbers but at least they are going down. Thank goodness she is fine and being herself. Continued prayers!!


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

April you got it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This is good news. Give the little sweetheart lots of kissies for me, please.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good to see going down  hope it continues :grouphug:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank God Eva's numbers are going in the right direction :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So happy that the numbers are going in the right direction


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Good news! You must be soooo relieved.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

So glad for the good news!


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Prayers sent!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Eva's numbers are going in the right direction so take that as a positive! 

Lady's ALT went up to 300 at one point from phenobarbital for seizures. When she had bloodwork six months later after starting homecooking and Denosyl (she was already getting Marin) it was back in the normal range. :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: Great news !! Even little steps headed in the right direction are reason to celebrate!!!!!!!!!!:chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I was about to add my prayers and I see she's doing well! yay!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad to hear Eva's numbers are going down, April!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Prayers answered, April and still being sent. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Keep up the good work!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

First thread I am reading tonight, and I am so glad little Eva 's numbers have improved... even though it was just a slight change , they are moving in the right direction. Yah !!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that encouraging news about Eva. Prayers will continue for all of you, that Eva continues to do well.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I waited to come into your thread...cause I'm not feeling well and wasn't up to bad news....so I'm stopping in before I go to bed and am so relieved it's good news. :aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That is good news , I'm sure with your loving care her numbers will continue to come down to normal. Prayers will continue.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

April that's great news. Even if its baby steps its still great. So happy for you! I know how scary it could be when they are not doing so well.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that Eva's numbers are getting better. That's very encouraging news. Hopefully her improvements will continue.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

April, I am so happy to hear that Eva's numbers are going down. And, I am sure they will continue to go down. We were told the same thing ... that it might take a few months to return to normal. And, they did. Thank God.

Hugs to you and your sweet fur babies. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

So happy for you both..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

April-so glad going in other direction. That's wonderful. She is so beautiful, and sweet. Take care!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

April, I just now saw this. I'm glad to hear Eva's ALT is coming down. Don't despair, Tanner's ALT is almost normal now after years of hoovering in the 300-range.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh April, this is really good news! I just know she'll continue to improve.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> April -- the good news is that Eva's numbers are moving in the right direction. It may not be as quickly as we would like, but apparently, according to your Vet, it is a reasonable rate of improvement.:aktion033::aktion033:
> 
> Of course, prayers are continuing for our little Evita. rayer:rayer:


Awe-thank you, Lynn...I'm getting too old for this..the vets scare me to death sometimes...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Yeah!!!!!!!!!!! I am so glad that she is doing better and is expected to live a normal life. How wonderful. You must be so relieved.


Thank you, Walter...



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> April, I know you were hoping for better numbers but at least they are going down. Thank goodness she is fine and being herself. Continued prayers!!


Thank you so much Barbara..your support has meant a lot to me...



Sparkle'sMom said:


> April you got it.


Thank you!



Sylie said:


> This is good news. Give the little sweetheart lots of kissies for me, please.


You are sweet, thank you, and will do..



silverhaven said:


> Good to see going down  hope it continues :grouphug:


Thank you, Maureen



Maisie and Me said:


> Thank God Eva's numbers are going in the right direction :wub:


Yes, praise the Lord!!



Orla said:


> So happy that the numbers are going in the right direction


Thank you dear Orla...me, too..



cheekyradish said:


> Good news! You must be soooo relieved.


I would not say "relieved" but feeling better.



Alvar's Mom said:


> So glad for the good news!


Thank you



blueyedmomshell said:


> Prayers sent!Thank you..I am a big believer in prayer!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Ladysmom said:


> Eva's numbers are going in the right direction so take that as a positive!
> 
> Lady's ALT went up to 300 at one point from phenobarbital for seizures. When she had bloodwork six months later after starting homecooking and Denosyl (she was already getting Marin) it was back in the normal range. :chili:


Thank you Marj...I feel better now..you did such a great job with dear Lady..I appreciate your support..


Maidto2Maltese said:


> :chili: Great news !! Even little steps headed in the right direction are reason to celebrate!!!!!!!!!!:chili:


Thank you, dear Terry..



Maglily said:


> I was about to add my prayers and I see she's doing well! yay!


Thank you, dear Brenda..



Bailey&Me said:


> Glad to hear Eva's numbers are going down, April!!!


Thanks..me, too



Snowbody said:


> Prayers answered, April and still being sent. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Keep up the good work!


Thank you, dear Sue..your support means a lot to me.



poochie2 said:


> First thread I am reading tonight, and I am so glad little Eva 's numbers have improved... even though it was just a slight change , they are moving in the right direction. Yah !!!


Thank you..



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Thanks for sharing that encouraging news about Eva. Prayers will continue for all of you, that Eva continues to do well.


Thank you so much...



The A Team said:


> I waited to come into your thread...cause I'm not feeling well and wasn't up to bad news....so I'm stopping in before I go to bed and am so relieved it's good news. :aktion033:


Thank you for "stopping by," Auntie Pat..sorry you are not feeling well...hope you are better, soon..we can use all the good news we can get...right?!:yes:



S&LP'S Mommy said:


> April that's great news. Even if its baby steps its still great. So happy for you! I know how scary it could be when they are not doing so well.


Bless your heart, you DO know what scary is...thank you, Mane...hope little Miss Lola is continuing to do well. 



revakb2 said:


> I'm glad to hear that Eva's numbers are getting better. That's very encouraging news. Hopefully her improvements will continue.


Thank you, dear Reva..:wub:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> April, I am so happy to hear that Eva's numbers are going down. And, I am sure they will continue to go down. We were told the same thing ... that it might take a few months to return to normal. And, they did. Thank God.
> 
> Hugs to you and your sweet fur babies. :wub::wub::wub:


Thank you for reaching out to me, dear Marie..I will PM you...glad Snowball is doing well.



SammieMom said:


> April-so glad going in other direction. That's wonderful. She is so beautiful, and sweet. Take care!!


Thank you, dear Kandis...she is beautiful and sweet...:wub:



Tanner's Mom said:


> April, I just now saw this. I'm glad to hear Eva's ALT is coming down. Don't despair, Tanner's ALT is almost normal now after years of hoovering in the 300-range.


Thank you so much, dear Auntie Marti...and Tanner is still going strong! 



MoonDog said:


> Oh April, this is really good news! I just know she'll continue to improve.


I hope so, dear Robin...thank you...


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Phew.... thank God. So glad to hear that her numbers are moving in the right direction. These little ones are tougher than we think. :aktion033:

Hugs to you and Eva.
Debbie


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, definitely give it a few more months.

Grace's only budged a tiny bit at first, but then after we waited a few months more her levels were so good! It's shocking how fast it can go down, but it does take awhile at first.

Glad her levels are improving


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, just thinking about you and Eva. These little ones can sure give us a run for our money....but they are the best!! :tender:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great news!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, I had to drop by to check on Eva! I hate to be the lone voice crying in the wilderness but gee, I was hoping things would be moving faster downward. I am inclined to agree w/your vet & I think he is correct that if it can be contained medically that is positive. Surgery doesn't always solve issues even if it is successful. I know that w. our Kirby who had a shunt & was operated "successfully" but he still had problems. So, keep on the regime & we will keep on the prayers. I know this is guarded optimism on your part---hang in there!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

harrysmom said:


> Phew.... thank God. So glad to hear that her numbers are moving in the right direction. These little ones are tougher than we think. :aktion033:
> 
> Hugs to you and Eva.
> Debbie


Thank you, sweet Debbie..hugs back:wub:



Grace'sMom said:


> Yes, definitely give it a few more months.
> 
> Grace's only budged a tiny bit at first, but then after we waited a few months more her levels were so good! It's shocking how fast it can go down, but it does take awhile at first.
> 
> Glad her levels are improving


Thank you...will keep this in mind...



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> April, just thinking about you and Eva. These little ones can sure give us a run for our money....but they are the best!! :tender:


Amen to that! "High Maintenance":HistericalSmiley::blink:



donnad said:


> Great news!!!


 Thank you Donna..hope Summer is doing better..



edelweiss said:


> April, I had to drop by to check on Eva! I hate to be the lone voice crying in the wilderness but gee, I was hoping things would be moving faster downward. I am inclined to agree w/your vet & I think he is correct that if it can be contained medically that is positive. Surgery doesn't always solve issues even if it is successful. I know that w. our Kirby who had a shunt & was operated "successfully" but he still had problems. So, keep on the regime & we will keep on the prayers. I know this is guarded optimism on your part---hang in there!


Thank you, dear Sandi...I have learned a lot about this and some are not good candidates for surgery...remember, she also has the low platelet problem..so any kind of surgery would be risky for her...her platelets are still not perfect but they are a lot better...


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

April, i think that although it's not a dramatic change, it's definitely a step in the right direction. Keep up with everything you're doing- Eva is so blessed to have you! I agree with your vet that medical management is the best approach. She is a happy girl and that's what is important! praying for continued improvement  :hugs:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I just hope everything turns around for you both! its very scary when it comes to our loved ones being sick !!!! Big hugs and of course you have my prayers!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, I didn't realize Eva had a platelet problem still? I thought it was some kind of mistake? I am really not in the loop here I guess. I have missed lots of SM lately. 
No, surgery would not be good in that case at all!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> April, i think that although it's not a dramatic change, it's definitely a step in the right direction. Keep up with everything you're doing- Eva is so blessed to have you! I agree with your vet that medical management is the best approach. She is a happy girl and that's what is important! praying for continued improvement  :hugs:


Thank you, Marisa....hugs back..:wub:


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Hope all goes well for little Eva. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Checking Back To See How The Little one is And To*
*Let You Know Iam Still Praying for her.*
*Best Wishes For All Her Medical Needs.*
*Nickee In Pa**


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Sending prayers for Eva.


----------

